# My New Website is up!



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi All, please feel free to check out my new website at www.anymonkey.ca and get a bit of info on the new app im having developed to help you draw roofs, manage photos, count hardware, draw sketches and highlight pdf specs

Website is not 100% operational but its close

Grumpy I am still wondering if you have access to an ipad and would like to do a review for me?

regards

Ken

[email protected]


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an Ipad but I can't seem to find it there and none of your links on your site work...


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hi bam bam sorry there will not be a download link on the site. It will be a private link supplied by me to potential cusomters one they understand the costs etc.... I am however hoping that grumpy is willing to do a review for me since he seems to be on every board on the internet 

Ken


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I call BS.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

very intelligent responce VT.....

to explain though..... because the app is server based it is no good to anyone unless i set up the admin area for them in the server so there is not much point in providing a download link... also noone will be allowed to install the app unless i have their UDID number from their ipad to confirm that they have purchased the app... i will however give a 30 day trial to anyone that asks for it.. and i do not require your credit card info to do that... but what will happen is that after 30 days the app will shut down and i will delete you from the admin area again making the app useless.

anyways the guy that did my website is in cuba for a few days so i have to wait for a bit before more work can be done on it.

regards,

ken


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

AnyMonkey said:


> very intelligent responce VT.....
> 
> to explain though..... because the app is server based it is no good to anyone unless i set up the admin area for them in the server so there is not much point in providing a download link... also noone will be allowed to install the app unless i have their UDID number from their ipad to confirm that they have purchased the app... i will however give a 30 day trial to anyone that asks for it.. and i do not require your credit card info to do that... but what will happen is that after 30 days the app will shut down and i will delete you from the admin area again making the app useless.
> 
> ...


I know, intelligent responSe. No one, well I am not doubting the use of the App- if you are a Ipad guy- I am curious to see if Grumpy does a "review" on it as he shoots pretty straight- The link did not work before now it does take me to a landing page. Not holding the notoriety of the grump but I will take a look.


----------



## One eyed William (Dec 10, 2012)

I did not see anything on price. What is the price of the App?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Can this be used on anything other than an ipad? I have a Lenovo laptop/tablet and would be willing to give this a try.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Although I'm not for this type of software I do have to say its probably best to put some more info on pricing on the website. If your planning to mass market this product your not going to be able to handle the call volume when and IF it takes off.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

vtroofing said:


> I know, intelligent responSe. No one, well I am not doubting the use of the App- if you are a Ipad guy- I am curious to see if Grumpy does a "review" on it as he shoots pretty straight- The link did not work before now it does take me to a landing page. Not holding the notoriety of the grump but I will take a look.


 
if you are aN Ipad guy (touche)


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

the app is not cheap... it was never meant to be... it is more of a program than an app. When it is fully working it will cost $1299.00 for the core program and site admin setup then $299.99 per device installed on so if a company bought 2 licenses it will cost about $1900.00 or $950 each but if you compare it to what is out there in the market today I feel this is a bargain. We had our roofing association annual meeting this weekend and i had scheduled 4 demos of what i have so far but time only permitted me to do 2 of them because it is a pretty hectic day with association stuff and the big dinner gala at the end but both companies i showed it to have said that they feel it is a good investment and are likely to buy on January 01 for beta test.

Right now for anyone that is willing to do a 1 month beta test on it will get the app for $599.00 and $299.00 per...... all i ask in return for the $700.00 reduction is a few emails if there are problems and suggestions for future upgrades.

anyways more info will follow as it becomes available.

Ken


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

AnyMonkey said:


> hi bam bam sorry there will not be a download link on the site. It will be a private link supplied by me to potential cusomters one they understand the costs etc.... I am however hoping that grumpy is willing to do a review for me since he seems to be on every board on the internet
> 
> Ken


That's fine. I have thousands of posts scattered about but not a big deal.

I think that price is too steep for any roofing program. As of right now, you can use apps like Measure Map and get pretty detailed aerial measurements and it is a $1 purchase from the App store. Once you multiply the measurements by the pitch factor, it works well, I haven't been short yet.

Most roofing apps have never done what I would want them to do. They all seem to be lacking in something.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Bam... seems folks here just want to focus on the drawing part of the app.... ill let you know when it is ready for trial and send you a link.... you are exactly right ... the programs that are out there never seem to do what i want either and i have used alot of them and even paid 5k+ for 1 of them. This is why i made my own because it does do all of the things i want it to do.

anyways ill let you know.

Ken


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

AnyMonkey said:


> Hi Bam... seems folks here just want to focus on the drawing part of the app.... ill let you know when it is ready for trial and send you a link.... you are exactly right ... the programs that are out there never seem to do what i want either and i have used alot of them and even paid 5k+ for 1 of them. This is why i made my own because it does do all of the things i want it to do.
> 
> anyways ill let you know.
> 
> Ken


I know you've got a ton of time, effort and money tied into this thing but the frills of it are just beyond what the typical roofer around is most likely really need for the simple reason that their system of doing things isn't broke which reminds me of the phrase "keep it simple stupid". If you want people to buy this product you may consider substantially lowering the price. IMO, you need to go quantity.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

brand in some ways you are right i guess but in others you are wrong..... my target is not the small time residential roofer. Of course they know how to measure their own houses and if they have been in business for a while then obviously it is working for them. My target is the guys who work on the bigger jobs... the spec written jobs from roof consultants and institutions. The kind of companies that are more interested in the big picture than the small one. If you were me and you were running a server would you rather have 100 people that paid $1000.00 to be there or 10,000 people who paid $10.00? Imagine the tech support and bandwidth problems. Sure your local residential guy has no need for a pdf highlight tool and a scribble pad but i know as a larger more commercial roofer myself i absolutely love having them, they are not frills to me... they are tools that i will use on just about every job i go on.... and fyi i have made the programmers take out every little non essential item they thought they were cute for adding because i dont want the frills either.

Ken


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Too bad I don't have an Ipad. I can see a use for this, as I do a lot of this from the computer in my office. I actually see it working better for a residential roofer though. Here is why from a commercial roofers point of view.

A while back I went and inspected a "outdoor" shopping mall, something like 8 separate buildings. It took my self and our repair tech who normally services this area a whole day walking around with the head of maintenance and mall director over 3/4 of the buildings. I had roughly 3 pages of notes, and around 30-40 pictures for each building. I also have one other page that I had either printed before hand or draw a rough sketch of the building on site. This is to mark the area's that need attention and so I can label each picture ect. 

TBH having to do that on an Ipad would drive me nuts, and there is no why I could do all of that on site and hand it to them. 

But...

Say I go look at a 10-30-100 sq flat residential or apartment complex or even small manufacture/whatever. You in theory do all this with in a few hours. Likely though the apartment maintenance/manager or other facilities manager would have better things to do for a couple of hours while you do all this, but the smaller home owner will appreciate actually seeing the problems his roofing is having. I haven't had a whole lot of home owners go on the roof with me so I can explain to them, so I will send them pictures. If you could integrate our spread sheets and a printer I could in theory be able to give them the proposal right there. Then again if you take too long they may just get annoyed. 

Like I said I can see it's uses but for me on larger commercial projects I'd rather do all the work ups on my 24" monitor then a tablet. I've got more room at my desk then in my truck ect...


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ya for sure i still do the bulk of my estimating from my pc which is why we upload the info from the site visit to the server so when i am back at my pc later i just log in and there it is. I wish my program didnt have so many bugs in it still at this stage because i would love to hand it out to a few of you to try even if just for the feedback good or bad.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I would defiantly get all the bugs worked out and have a few people beta test it for you before starting to profit from it. Nothing will turn people away quicker then paying for a overly buggy program.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

good advice thanks


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Check your private messages.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

dallasroofing said:


> Check your private messages.


Nope, nothing.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

He was talking to me VT :thumbup:


----------



## RoofingContractor (Dec 17, 2012)

Your site design looks great, It's simple yet modern. I think your videos would be way better if you had audio that helps bring the viewer through what you are demonstrating. The free trial is a great idea!


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hey thanks.... yes its a work in progress....... i didnt have a mic when i made the vids... and the app is nt 100% yet so the demos are cut a bit short... i will add audio on them for sure..... just waiting for the logo artwork to come back for the pricing info which you can see by pressing on the $ sign.... by next week that should be ready....... no real rush right now because i just found out that when the app is done in a couple weeks it still takes apple 3-4 weeks to test it and approve it.

thanks so much for the feedback... good or bad its always welcome


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey man your website url was different and funny really i will go and see what you have uploaded.Very eager see the roofing photos etc.,And let you know how it was.

_____________________________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## RoofingContractor (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow I didn't know it took that long to get in the app store. I guess it makes sense, I'm sure they get a ton of apps on a regular basis. The world is going mobile!


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

RoofingContractor said:


> Wow I didn't know it took that long to get in the app store. I guess it makes sense, I'm sure they get a ton of apps on a regular basis. The world is going mobile!


 
ya and whats worse is they take 30% of the money.... 30%!~~~


----------

